# Sticky  [Guide] New Users Guide. Everything How-To. ROOT / Rom / Kernels / Radios / CWM



## Rythmyc

First off I will update as much as possible. I also want to thank poitee, as I kang'ed most of this post off of him, he did ask me to take over this thread for him. You'll find instructions on how to root at the bottom of the post. Skipping the information beforehand is not recommended however.
I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANYTHING YOU DO TO YOUR PHONE!

Ok.. now for some basics:

*Root*: The process of installing the superuser apk providing you full read/write/modification privileges to your phone. I huge thanks to chainsdd For providing the superuser app that allows for such greatness.

*ROM*: The Operating system. Can be stock or modified. For the Samsung phones they can be provided in a Odin package or a ClockworkMod (cwm) package.

*Kernel*: The piece of software that communicates to the hardware. This is where most of the hardware magic happens. Overclocking... WIFI... GPS... 3g/LTE.. ect...

*Odin*: Recovery software use to flash from a computer to your phone via a USB Cable.

*ClockWorkMod* or *CWM*: A custom recovery that is used to flash clockwork mod compatible roms ending with a .ZIP filename. Also has higher level functions such as formatting/wiping various parts of your phone and enabling Voodoo lagfix.

*Voodoo Lagfix*: Samsung uses a filesystem called RFS which is very slow. The voodoo lagfix converts the RFS system into an faster more modern EXT4 providing higher speeds and no lag. It is very important to remember if you are converted to Voodoo you must continue to run a Voodoo kernel unless you use Odin to recover your phone or disable lagfix via ClockWorkMod.

*Voodoo Sound*: I believe supercurio's creation which drastically improves sound quality via the headphone jack of your phone. This REQUIRES the use of Voodoo Sound app available off the market to enable its functionality.

*Voltage Control*: Be sure to check your Kernel and see if it supports Voltage Control.. This app is used to modify and add different overclocking speeds (mhz) to your phone along with changing the voltages.. Undervolting and Overvolting. Be careful and use caution and know what you are doing before messing with this.

*So you still want to flash roms/kernels and take the risk of voiding your warranty or destroying your phone??? Read on....*

Currently there are 8 different versions of the Samsung software. 3 are Froyo, 5 are Gingerbread ED1, ED2, EE4 are the Froyo versions. EG02, EP1F, EP1H, EP1Q, EP1W, EP3, EP3HA are the Gingerbread versions. ED1 came stock on the phone. an OTA update was available upon launch to ED2. More recently EE4 was pushed OTA which provided a new baseband (radio software). There have been several leaks of Gingerbread, EP3HA being the most recent, stable and fastest release to date.

*CHECK YOUR PHONE SOFTWARE AND MAKE SURE YOU ARE ON AT LEAST EE4 BEFORE FLASHING NEWER ROMS.* This will save yourself headaches down the road.

Before you begin in this task be sure to download Odin and the EE4 Stock Odin package available *Here* This is how you will return your phone to normal if something bad happens. *BE SURE YOU HAVE THIS BEFORE YOU BEGIN.*

*Installing Recovery*
*Clockwork Mod Recovery*
This is the most recent version of CWM available. Flash this via Odin. Instructions on how to use Odin will come later in the post.

*Installing Radios*
You can find a list of all the available radios for both Froyo and Gingerbread *HERE*http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...l*-List-of-Roms-Kernel-s-Radios-Tweaks-Themes

*Installing Kernels*
You can find a list of all the available kernels for both Froyo and Gingerbread *HERE*http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...l*-List-of-Roms-Kernel-s-Radios-Tweaks-Themes

*Ready for a new ROM?*
You can find a list of all the available ROM's for both Froyo and Gingerbread *HERE*http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...l*-List-of-Roms-Kernel-s-Radios-Tweaks-Themes

*Odin Instructions:*

Download the latest version of Odin from *HERE*http://www.mediafire.com/?yn37uc4z3cx3bl6

From power OFF. Hold the Volume DOWN key, insert the USB provided by Samsung (I personally have had bad luck with the aftermarket cables.). You will see a Yellow Triangle + Downloading on your screen. If this doesn't work, try the next method.

Remove the battery from your phone and plug it in to your computer via the USB provided by Samsung (I personally have had bad luck with the aftermarket cables.) You will see a Yellow Triangle + Downloading on your screen. *Re-Insert your battery*

Un-check F. Reset Time and Auto Reboot

Chose *******PDA******** in Odin by checking the box next to the PDA Button.

Chose the proper Odin image you wish to flash by pressing the PDA Button and navigating to the file you downloaded. These files end in .md5 or .tar.

Click Start. DO NOT UNPLUG YOUR PHONE UNTIL IT IS COMPLETE! Odin will show a green box and pass on the top left hand box when complete!

**ODIN will erase the contents of your phone in most cases**

*CWM Instructions:*
To boot into recovery, your phone must be turned OFF.
Hold Home + Volume UP + Power, once you see the Samsung logo, you can release POWER, but you must keep Home + Volume UP pressed down. Once in recovery, you will see a variety of options. wipe data/factory reset, advanced / wipe dalvik cache, install zip from sdcard, backup and restore are the options you should become familiar with as they are the most used options.

To install a rom, you will "install zip from sd card", "choose zip from sdcard", then select the file you wish to flash. If you placed the file in the root of your SD card, it will be available in the initial menu. If you placed it in a folder, it will be in the specified folder.

To install a kernel, you will "install zip from sd card", "choose zip from sdcard", then select the file you wish to flash. If you placed the file in the root of your SD card, it will be available in the initial menu. If you placed it in a folder, it will be in the specified folder.

It is NOT recommended to use Rom Manager with the Droid Charge, as there are known boot-loop issues with it.

*Rooting Instructions:*
Determine which version of Android you want to run. I recommend using Gingerbread, as it should be released via OTA soon and is IMO faster and smoother than Froyo. However, i'll give instructions on both versions.

*Froyo Instructions:*
Using Odin, download and flash *this*http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1092114 in Odin. This file will give you a rooted Kernel, Superuser App, and a few tweaks as well. This file will keep your system and look completely stock. You can download a custom ROM and install it via CWM from this point. If you would like to flash directly into a custom from stock. Skip the previous file, and download the ODIN version of the ROM. Once flashed, custom ROM's are already rooted.

*Gingerbread Instructions:*
Using Odin, download and flash *this*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PSFSPJYK in Odin. This file will give you a rooted Kernel and Superuser App. After flashing the first file, you'll need to download and flash *this*http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?223-RECOVERY-Clockwork-Mod-Recovery. This file will keep your system and look completely stock. You can download a custom ROM and install it via CWM from this point.

Yes, it's that easy, as long as you follow those steps and instructions listed above. If you have any problems, feel free to join us in our IRC channel specifically for the Droid Charge
Verizon Droid Charge IRC Channel


----------



## putney1477

Thanks for putting this together. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Money Mike

Installing rooted gingerbread has two steps. Do I need to flash these back to back Odin or do I boot the phone before flashing the second file?


----------



## Rythmyc

You can Odin the Gingerbread.tar and Recovery.tar back to back. No need to boot up.


----------



## Money Mike

"Rythmyc said:


> You can Odin the Gingerbread.tar and Recovery.tar back to back. No need to boot up.


Thank you. I just picked up a charge a couple days ago and I'm learning the whole Odin process. I've been Motorola until now so this is all new to me. I think I'm about ready to get this thing rooted and running gingerbread.


----------



## sl33p3

Hi Rythmyc, thanks for this info. i do have one problem... i followed the gingerbread instructions and all seems well unless i plug in my phone to charge it when it's off. i get the battery with static progress circle for a couple seconds, static battery level (no moving dots below) for a few seconds, blank screen, rinse and repeat loop. i have tried reflashing with and without CWM step, and both 4.0.1.4 and 4.0.0.8 CWM's (blue and yellow banana screens). i get it right out of the gate as well as after setting up using etc. phone seems ok, got a boot loop once when i tried to turn on the phone while it was charging. got any ideas? i got no dukes, kernel does this right?

edit: i've had rooted froyo and GC FE, then went back to bone EE4 stock for few weeks before trying the gingerbread steps you laid out.

EDIT: So boys and girls this is a lesson in a $hitty charger... i noticed it doesn't do this when connected to my PC and charging... so i tried a diff AC charger, no weirdness. move along, nothing to see here but some dude making his first post in error about a crappy charger. mods can delete this post of they'd like, won't hurt my feelings.


----------



## landshark

sl33p3 said:


> Hi Rythmyc, thanks for this info. i do have one problem... i followed the gingerbread instructions and all seems well unless i plug in my phone to charge it when it's off. i get the battery with static progress circle for a couple seconds, static battery level (no moving dots below) for a few seconds, blank screen, rinse and repeat loop. i have tried reflashing with and without CWM step, and both 4.0.1.4 and 4.0.0.8 CWM's (blue and yellow banana screens). i get it right out of the gate as well as after setting up using etc. phone seems ok, got a boot loop once when i tried to turn on the phone while it was charging. got any ideas? i got no dukes, kernel does this right?
> 
> edit: i've had rooted froyo and GC FE, then went back to bone EE4 stock for few weeks before trying the gingerbread steps you laid out.
> 
> EDIT: So boys and girls this is a lesson in a $hitty charger... i noticed it doesn't do this when connected to my PC and charging... so i tried a diff AC charger, no weirdness. move along, nothing to see here but some dude making his first post in error about a crappy charger. mods can delete this post of they'd like, won't hurt my feelings.


Welcome to the wonderful world of flashing and modding. Pretty much all of us have derped like that at one time or another. Come on in, the water's fine.


----------



## CoolRalph

awesome post. sat here for about 3 hours trying to find this simple process out and eventually found it here. you guys are awesome


----------



## dorob002

This post is amazing. I finally had enough of the orange & brown, followed these steps, and now the sun is shining again...

From a completely newbie perspective - - what's missing to me is the following: When you go from ROM to ROM, what can you do to avoid having to re-install all your apps? I just had to manually re-install everything when I got to GummyCharged GBE 2.1. My thought is, there's gonna be some update at some point, and if there's a way to avoid the painstaking process of re-installing all the apps, that'd be great.

If this is a ridiculous question, sorry, I'm brand new. Maybe point to a thread that describes what to do so other newbies know where to go...


----------



## superwrench1

Hi all. New to the Charge from Droid X. Loving this phone so far. The link to the CWM download seems to be broken. Any other sources available?


----------



## Rythmyc

The CWM link in this post sends you to imnuts CWM post where you would find the most recent version.


----------



## gvldeveloper

[sup]Hello, Newby to rootin here, I want to be able to use the Hotspot on my phone, so All I do is use odin and flash the two files under Gingerbread? I just got the OTA update to my stock phone. Would I need to download a custom ROM and use CWM too? Some simple instructions here would be helpful. Thanks![/sup]


----------



## xxxedjixxx

You will still have to pay for the hotspot. This isn't something rooting your phone will solve. Wireless carriers can see the different network stacks of your packets, thereby seeing if you are using the modem function or hotspot. And it's still the same hotspots afaik.


----------



## jbittner76

He should be able to use ad-hoc wi-fi programs, such as Open Garden and Barnacle. You just need to make sure that the device you want to use will pick-up the ad-hoc signal. Correct?


----------



## imnuts

The link for CWM needs to be updated


----------



## amantonas

Will this delete all the user data when you root on gingerbread? If it does, what backup app do you guys recommend?


----------



## Simmer1860

I have gingerbread 2.3.6 and trying to root it.
Do I need to back up my phone?
Do I need to delete my apps first?
And after getting all my downloads, would I be correct in following the steps on Originaldobos youtube video for rooting these phones?
Thanks guys.


----------



## kj1060

Some links don't work now that mega upload had been shut down.


----------



## Dalladubb

Yeah, MU is gone. Maybe somebody could post a thread with the kernel in it?


----------



## Gousitu

Hey ! i just really messed up and bricked my verizon Droid charge.... is there anyway i can reverse this and just bring the phone back to orignal stock? please help.
my email is [email protected]

~thanks!


----------



## motcher41

Anyone have a link for the first item in the it goes to the piracy page we can all thank the gov for: *Gingerbread Instructions:*
Using Odin, download and flash *this* in Odin. This file will give you a rooted Kernel and Superuser App. After flashing the first file, you'll need to download and flash *this*. This file will keep your system and look completely stock. You can download a custom ROM and install it via CWM from this point.\


----------



## neyenlives

the root instructions now have broken links to a file hosted on megaupload.

is there a simple way to root a stock FP1 device without wiping or loading a new rom? buddy has a bone stock Charge and just wants root only for application abilities only.


----------



## zhakrin

neyenlives said:


> the root instructions now have broken links to a file hosted on megaupload.
> 
> is there a simple way to root a stock FP1 device without wiping or loading a new rom? buddy has a bone stock Charge and just wants root only for application abilities only.


Try this website. http://www.toms-world.org/android/

Lots of good information and links to the files.


----------



## ocdad

zhakrin said:


> Try this website. http://www.toms-world.org/android/
> 
> Lots of good information and links to the files.


Looks like that page has been taken down. I'm trying to find a guide and files to load "Tweaked", any other mirrors out there?


----------



## dSlice

ocdad said:


> Looks like that page has been taken down. I'm trying to find a guide and files to load "Tweaked", any other mirrors out there?


There's a whole thread...

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/22664-fp1hromcwmodintweaked-v22-updated-062612/


----------



## jabales92

Does rooting the phone give me access to use the tethering feature for free? and is it better to go through clockwork mod or odin when flashing a rom? and better to do the rom and not the kernal or anything?


----------



## shrike1978

jabales92 said:


> Does rooting the phone give me access to use the tethering feature for free? and is it better to go through clockwork mod or odin when flashing a rom? and better to do the rom and not the kernal or anything?


You need to install a tethering app to get free tethering (or be on a Share Everything plan). Some people like FoxFi...it works, but I don't trust it since it runs through the built-in tethering. I haven't heard of anyone getting charged while running it though, so it's probably just paranoia. WiFi Tether from the Play Store works well for me. Install it, go into settings and set Device-Profile to Samsung Droid Charge, Setup-Method to Softap for Samsung (master), and _uncheck _Wifi-driver reload.

Odin vs. CWM is personal preference. I prefer CWM when I can just because it's completely on device. It's also impossible to hard-brick using CWM. Not that it's likely with Odin, but the chance is completely gone with CWM.

Kernel or not is another personal preference. I run PBJ for the extra features. Some say that stock gives better battery. A good rule of thumb is run stock unless you specifically need the features of a 3rd party kernel.


----------



## jabales92

Awesome now if I have been playing with the rooted phone and want to install custom rom will i have to go through odin again or download custom rom and get into CWM and just install zip from sd?


----------



## jabales92

Says error mounting what should i do??????????


----------



## jabales92

AHHH I WANT TO SCREAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoH_Mobius

Make sure you mount /system in CWM


----------



## jabales92

Yeah i didnt mount the system in CWM. But it worked out fine. Running the Tweaked 2.2 i think with the PBJ kernal. Freaking Awesome!!!!!! Found out how to use terminal thing and use the tweaked tools


----------



## donnebonn

I'm super new here. U said I [email protected] least ee4. I don't know what I have. I have a Samsung gs2 Skyrocket. 
Could u pls help me?


----------



## JihadSquad

donnebonn said:


> I'm super new here. U said I [email protected] least ee4. I don't know what I have. I have a Samsung gs2 Skyrocket.
> Could u pls help me?


You are in the wrong forum


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o

Nice guide


----------



## tracyly

Hi. Brand new here, and the reason I've shown up is I want to root my Charge and install a clean version of Gingerbread. Been reading around a bit and while the guide at the beginning here is great I still have a couple questions.

1) I'm unclear on ODIN and CWD. Do I need both? Or should I just use one? I thought it was just one or the other, but in some threads (not necessarily on this board) I read responses that imply I need both.

2) I already received the FP8 update. So now what? Most of what I read is about stopping the update, not how to root with it installed. How does this change the rooting instructions on the first page?

Thanks!


----------



## MidnightNinja

tracyly said:


> Hi. Brand new here, and the reason I've shown up is I want to root my Charge and install a clean version of Gingerbread. Been reading around a bit and while the guide at the beginning here is great I still have a couple questions.
> 
> 1) I'm unclear on ODIN and CWD. Do I need both? Or should I just use one? I thought it was just one or the other, but in some threads (not necessarily on this board) I read responses that imply I need both.
> 
> 2) I already received the FP8 update. So now what? Most of what I read is about stopping the update, not how to root with it installed. How does this change the rooting instructions on the first page?
> 
> Thanks!


Question 1) You need odin to put Clockwork Recovery Mod on your device.
Question 2) It doesn't. The only reason people want to stop the update is that on a modified ROM, the update will likely brick your phone. On a completely stock device you should be fine.

Heres what you do(in order of how you do it)
1)download Tweaked 3.2 from this fourm
2)Download Odin
3) Download Clockwork Recovery 03-02 (The one for the charge by imnuts)
4) Put Tweaked 3.2 on sd card
5) Put phone into download mode
5.5)plug phone into computer
6) open odin and put the clockwork recovery into the pda slot of odin
7)make sure yellow bar with COM:#(# is any number) shows up
8) Make sure autoreboot is uncheck
9) Reboot directly into recovery
10) flash tweaked
11) Wipe data/factory reset
12)???
13)Profit


----------

